# 15amp breakers, 14/2 wire, how many recepticals?



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

A receptacle itself adds no load to the circuit. The load is determined by what is plugged into the receptacles. There is no limit to the number of receptacles in a residence under the NEC.

A good design will plan for the expected loads.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

They are all bedrooms. I don't see more than lights, alarm clocks, and fans. Occasionally a vacuum or a power tool.

But I see your point... I'll just divide them up equally.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

circuits should be split up by rooms or sections of the house or whatever. Number of receptacles has nothing to do with it. (in residential applications)


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

In a bedroom used just as a bedroom (for an adult as opposed to teenager), one 15 amp breaker would typically be fine for the whole room...

But you might have lots of things to plug in and more outlets would be a nice feature. And specifically on either side of the bed. Lamp, alarm clock, cell phone charger, whatever.... Yet there may only be one outlet BEHIND the center of the bed!

A better design might be to place a duplex outlet (4 total outlets) on the left side of the bed and another duplex outlet (4 total outlets) on the right side of the bed! Then plenty of outlets to plug all those things into.

Then when it is time to vacuum the bedroom, where is an outlet? They are all behind something! A better design might be to install an additional outlet near the door just for the vacuum.

Think ahead about these things and it can make life a little less frustrating!

As for the teenager's bedroom, let's see... 2 zillion watt stereo, microwave, TV, computer...


----------



## longspur (Nov 1, 2011)

11 receptacles


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

longspur said:


> 11 receptacles


How did you come up with this number?


----------



## brucelee (Nov 3, 2011)

mnp13 said:


> I'd like to leave one of the breakers empty for the eventual bathroom remodel.


Not sure what your plans are for the bathroom remodel but you have to use 20 amp 12/2 for bathroom recepticles. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Billy Bob, what kid has a microwave or large sound system in their room? Only place I can think of, would be a dorm room. Then it would be better to just wire every room as 20 amp circuits.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

brucelee said:


> Not sure what your plans are for the bathroom remodel but you have to use 20 amp 12/2 for bathroom recepticles. Just something to keep in mind.


Yup. 

I have double 40's running the upstairs panel. That panel currently has five 15 amp breakers on it - three on one side, two on the other. I'd like to leave one blank, swap it out for a 20, and run the bathroom off of that. The bathroom fan will actually be powered from the downstairs (one fan for both bathrooms in the house, we shall leave that alone for now...), and the light can go on any of the other ones.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> Billy Bob, what kid has a microwave or large sound system in their room? Only place I can think of, would be a dorm room. Then it would be better to just wire every room as 20 amp circuits.


We have already run about two dozen 14/2 wires. I'll end up divorced if I change my mind at this point! :laughing:


----------

